# Question about crab boil stir stick



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 1, 2018)

Friend at work has a stir stick that was his father's. While using this past week end it broke in half. I am gonna see if i can fix the two pieces back together so he can hang it on the wall for memory sake. He asked if I would make him another for him. The original was make from cypress wood. He stated that the new handle needed to be strong in the since of supporting 45 to 50 lbs when removing the pot to drain. I am going to post for a piece of cypress board about 3 inches wide x 22" long on the paddle with an additional handle about 20" long for an overall length of 42". All that said what would be a good wood to use. It is used to stir the crawdads will boiling and remove the pot strainer once cooked. I was thinking about IPE but would like to know what y'all think or would recommend.



Rodney


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2018)

ipe is heavy Cypress is light. Probably there was a good reason to use cypress - just a guess though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2018)

A lot of cooking utensils are made of straight grained maple. Closed pore wood that is strong. Got a pic of this stir stick?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 1, 2018)

Here is some pictures. It differently aint straight grained!


----------



## Mike R (May 1, 2018)

@Bigdrowdy1 I have a mesquite root that would probably work, or some Apitong that you can have , but you will have to come get them because the shipping cost would be horrendous. If you really want cypress Sweeney Hardwoods will have it they are just south of 121 in Arlington


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2018)

Maybe not straight but it has grain that goes full length. Whomever built it knew what they were doing. Function was king- Glitz was way down the list. It was lightweight for a reason. I would copy wood-style-everything....


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2018)

and just looking at it makes me hungry- Us Yanks do not get to see crawdads very often- and never a pot full.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 1, 2018)

You left out a measurement. How thick you need??


----------



## Wildthings (May 1, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> and just looking at it makes me hungry- Us Yanks do not get to see crawdads very often- and never a pot full.



@Mike1950 Here ya go Yank! This was at the church this past Sat. All you could eat $15







Had 6 of these

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (May 1, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> ipe is heavy Cypress is light. Probably there was a good reason to use cypress - just a guess though.




Uhmmm... Like maybe it came out da Bayou in Louisianna???? An, dats what da Cajun what built it, had growin in da backyard Lizabeth! 




_
Bad enough I got to deal with old fart at work everyday! _

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 2, 2018)

I know of a place in Minnesota where you could get some ohea. It would last forever...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2018)

I think I would go with Mesquite Rodney. I've used it for a lot of cooking utensils and it holds up well. They probably used Cypress because it was local and cheap.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 2, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> You left out a measurement. How thick you need??



3/4" thick


----------



## rocky1 (May 2, 2018)

http://floridacypress.com/


Website says these guys ship worldwide... Don't know anything about them but they're an hour or so away if you need something picked up.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2018)

@Bigdrowdy1 That's an easy to acquire sized board. If you are I interested in trying it in maple I can fix you up.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> @Mike1950 Here ya go Yank! This was at the church this past Sat. All you could eat $15
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Uhmmm... Like maybe it came out da Bayou in Louisianna???? An, dats what da Cajun what built it, had growin in da backyard Lizabeth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DKMD (May 2, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I know of a place in Minnesota where you could get some ohea. It would last forever...



Why don’t you just send him one of those crawdaddy stir sticks that you make?


----------

